# Workbench - Level with Floor



## Monions2112 (30 Nov 2017)

This may be a stupid question, but I'll ask it anyway.

I'm in the process of building a workbench for my shed. The shed base is relatively flat but isn't level, it runs down by around 25mm along the length of 2m. Originally I planned to have the workbench on adjustable feet, or cut each leg to ensure that the work surface was level with a spirt level. But, when I've laid this out, it feels odd as you walk along the bench you can feel it rise (as you'd expect).

So the question is - should the surface be absolutely level, or should I just ignore this and have it level with the floor (ie sloping). In practise I don't think it makes any difference if it slopes with the floor, it will look and feel better. The only machinery on the bench will be a mitre saw, and this will be level with itself, so a slight slope from left to right isn't going to make any difference.

I have a feeling that everyone will have their own thoughts on this, but U'd be interested in any thoughts you have.


----------



## Jamesc (30 Nov 2017)

The most important thing is that it is comfortable to use. If having the bench run with the floor feels right then it is right. Th only problem I can foresee is things may tend to roll off which could be dangerous if it is a chisel.

James


----------



## david123 (30 Nov 2017)

was of the same opinion about things rolling off. If the slope is not to bad I would have it level IMHP. I hate things not sitting still when I put them down. I have a sloping floor in my work shop (not to bad) but I keep mine level.


----------



## AndyT (30 Nov 2017)

My basement workshop has a sloping floor. I built my bench to be horizontal and I think that's essential.
If I'm cutting a joint I can hold my saw vertical but it would be unnatural and difficult to cut a few degrees out of vertical. The same goes for drilling and mortising.

On the other hand, the fact that one end of the bench is in effect higher than the other doesn't bother me at all, or make planing difficult.

Also, tools don't roll off the bench!


----------



## paulrockliffe (30 Nov 2017)

I made level, but partly because cutting legs exactly to length would be difficult. My legs are 4 x4, so I drilled 4 holes in each and have short lengths of m16 threaded bar run into each leg with nuts to wind the bench level.


----------



## katellwood (30 Nov 2017)

Make the bench level then work off of a duck board which is also made level.


----------



## MikeG. (30 Nov 2017)

Fix the floor!


----------



## sunnybob (1 Dec 2017)

My workshop floor is stamped concrete that was originally a car port. The concrete is sloped to allow water to run off. Theres almost 4" drop from side to side and a couple inches front to back.
My workbench is level and bolted to the wall to keep it that way. i dont have any problems at all.
The most important point about a workbench is working height. Dont make it too low so that youre bending over all the time. Set it to your comfortable height so that your back is straight.


----------



## deema (1 Dec 2017)

The eye can detect the smallest variance in angels, straightness and things not being horizontal and vertical. If you perform any task on the bench such as drilling, planning, sawing your eye will try to make the tool vertical and you will end up with cuts, holes, at an angle. The most important thing for a work surface is that it’s level, you can then use the natural calibration of the eye to help make the cuts, holes etc precise. 

You should also make a solution as already suggested to enable you to stand on a horizontal surface. You can compensate in your stance for being out of plumb, but again, this throws off the natural stature that helps you to make say vertical Saw cuts.


----------



## Monions2112 (1 Dec 2017)

Thanks for all the responses.

That's really helped. I'll build it level this weekend.

Thanks.


----------

